# Pixie -...SHE KIDDED! new PICS added!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Pixie is 1.5 yr old and due to kid in the next couple weeks. Day 145 would be this friday. She's quite a tiny girl so hoping she can kid with no trouble, bred to our small pygmy buck. hoping for twin girls! :kidred: :kidred: pics were taken 5 days ago.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

She looks right on target for her due date with udder growth...and I too hope she gives you :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

Looks like a cute little thing... I have a Pixie too... and she'll be a FF this year as well! Good luck on the kidding.... hope you have does!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
She looks beautiful! Can't wait for her to kid either!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

Lookin good.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

Looking good. Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

today is day 144 for Pixie and no major changes yet from those pics. her udder has evened out a bit but still not near full and her ligaments are softening but still definitely there. my wknd looks very busy so if she waits till next week i'm happy. can't wait to see what she's hiding in there!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

She looks so tiny!  I bet her babies are going to be adorable!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

Can't wait to see the kids. Do you have a picture of the buck? I'll be thinking pink.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

myfainters, she IS really tiny which is especially why i'm hoping for twins from her so they might be smaller for delivery. parkinsonfarms, she is bred to our pygmy buck, Tucker, who is not nearly as hairy right now as he was in the pic from last spring in his winter coat! He's almost 4 yrs old, has always been very shy but never aggressive toward us, and just recently he stood and willingly let me pet him and scratch his head. so sweet!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

:thumb: Pixie is looking pretty good.....nice shiny coat. Hope she gives you a couple of doelings. Can't wait to see her kids.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

Tucker is just handsome!  Thinking Pink!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21*

 babies are coming! ligaments are gone and udder has doubled in size.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21... NOW IN LABOUR!*

:hug: Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21... NOW IN LABOUR!*

Yaaaaa! keep that camera close! Cant wait to see... Good luck!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21... NOW IN LABOUR!*

Oh How exciting!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21... NOW IN LABOUR!*

:cowboy: Yee-haw! ray: Praying for healthy babies and a smooth delivery.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21... NOW IN LABOUR!*

Woohoo... fingers crossed for :kidred: :kidred: :thumbup: Can't wait to see what she has in there.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

:clap: we have a healthy baby boy :kidblue: and a great first-time mom who delivered no problem about an hour ago! She's nursed him often already and both are doing fine. no girls, but I'm just glad she had no trouble considering how small she is. Will have to post dry pics eventually but here's what he looks like right now...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Does he have wattles??

CONGRATS!


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Too cute. And always a good thing to have an uneventful kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

How adorable...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

awwww he's precious!!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

yes, Laura, he does have wattles although one feels smaller than the other. is that weird? :shrug: I'll have to take a closer look once he's completely dry.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Congrats!! HE is just the most adorable little guy!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Congratulations!! :stars:

He's adorable!!! Can't wait to see him all dry and fluffy and Pixie deserves a big hug for being a super mom!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

:fireworks: Congrats! He's adorable. He looks like a big boy beside Pixie, and he must be considerate too since he didn't keep you up past bedtime!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

aaaawwwweee He is precious!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Cute baby! Congrats!  :applaud: Gotta love an easy kidding! :hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

What a cute little man! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Congratulations!!! He is adorable.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Congrats! He is cute!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Awww somehow I missed posting a Congrats! He is really adorable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

He is just too adorable for words.
Congratulations.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pixie -ff- due sep 21...SHE KIDDED!*

Pixie's buckling is 1 wk old today and I finally got some dry pics of him. I was a little worried about him the first couple days 'cause I thot he should be more active but the last few days he's learned to bounce! He's nursing fine and is very friendly, loves to play with us! Enjoy the pics...


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Super cute, congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

nice kid you have there congrats


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He is darling! So glad that went well. Your little doe is irresistible.

Jan


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Awwww.....he looks like a little plush toy. What a cutie.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Adorable!!! Congrats!  :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, very very adorable! He looks like he's looking for trouble, hehe, love the pics! And I am so glad he's up bouncing around. We've had some kids that took a couple of days to figure out they could bounce <and bounce off the walls too!>.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How cute! Congrats on a safe and healthy kidding!


----------

